# Sticky  Introduction to the Mk2 Knowledge Base



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

In this section you will find a variety of comprehensive information for the Mk 2 TT, from guides to the specs of the various models to helpful "How-To" articles written by fellow forum members.

The articles are grouped under three headings, TECH, FAQs and How-To so it should be easy to find the information you need.

The Knowledge Base was originally developed by forum member Toshiba and many thanks go to him for the hard work he put into creating it.

Subsequently I took on custody of the KB when it became necessary to reinstate many of the pictures that accompanied the original articles. That process is almost complete although there are a very few articles which are still missing their pictures. In time I hope to restore them too but I would appreciate any help to do so from forum members.

The Knowledge Base can continue to grow and I am keen to add useful and informative articles from you the members.

If you carry out some maintenance work, a modification or repair to your TT consider taking some pertinent pictures as you go and writing a few explanatory words to go with them. I would be very pleased to add such articles to the KB, as additional "How-Tos" for example, so that other forum members can benefit from your experience and skill.

*Please see **this thread** for how you can add your own contributions to the Knowledge Base.*

In a similar vein if you have any comments or criticisms on the KB please speak out: send me a PM/Conversation or just post it in the MK 2 section.

*







Any post started in the KB that is not approved by myself or another Moderator will be deleted.*


----------

